# Lie-Nielsen - Black Friday?



## Fiddy (Oct 24, 2014)

Looking to make a purchase and wondering if it would be best to wait for a sale, if they run sales for Black Friday. Anyone know if they do?

Thanks!


----------



## AUswimKC (Jan 24, 2013)

Nope


----------



## mramseyISU (Mar 3, 2014)

You're not going to get anything on sale from Lie-Nielsen ever. Lee Valley always has a killer Cyber Monday deal though.


----------



## jmartel (Jul 6, 2012)

As was said, Lie Nielsen does not really do sales. Best sale you will find is if you go to a hand tool event they will sometimes do like 10% off and free shipping, but I've mostly just seen free shipping lately.

If you are going to shop Lee Valley's cyber monday, make sure you get on at midnight Sunday night (eastern standard time). Everything worth buying is gone within the first hour of it going live.


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

Craftsmanstudiostudio.com has most of the common LN items and offers free shipping for orders over 75$.


----------

